# Am I the only person that does this????



## thenextsrv (Jun 6, 2006)

I go to the fields surrounding my hometown golf course and pick up balls that people have shanked into the field. I use these when I just go to the course to play(not serious games). Some of my friends think its wierd, but I'm a young golfer and I figure if I can find good balls for free then I'll take them. Do you guys do this to or am I the only one?


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Like on the side of the driving range? Me, not personally. I have found a few balls in the woods and some that someone left on a course, but never went in search of them. I have found 2 clubs, but we left them. lol


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

i havent looked in fields before, but ive done my fare share of ball hawking. i live on the creek that runs through the golf course so i take my duck boat up the creek and find a ton. i usually only play with the good balls and all of the cheapo crappy balls i use as shag balls.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Two of my friends carry those little ball scooper things in there bags so they can snag the balls that are close to the the sides.


----------



## ronaldo0501 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Me too!*

I do this all the time. When I am playing on my home course I will grab the balls that everybody else shanked. Cheaper that way.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not too sure exactly how many people go searching for lost golf balls, I don't think anyone can say they don't like finding a few new balls in the rough to keep.

As long as a ball is relatively clean (or it it can be easily cleaned) I will keep it. I don't remember the last time I had to buy golf balls.


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

i definitely take balls that i find especially how i slice over time it kind of breaks even but i usually lose the balls i find....


----------



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

Rameek said:


> i definitely take balls that i find especially how i slice over time it kind of breaks even but i usually lose the balls i find....


I had a job at a golf course when ever I was a teenager so you can imagine I was stuck with all the dirty work, well one night the boss told me to bing my swing trunks the next day...

Well it was summer on a nice country club with a pool I thought it was going to be a fun summer day at the pool. NOPE  I spent all day wading the pond for golf balls so they could used them at the driving range. (after I picked all the good ones)


----------



## Johhny80 (Aug 3, 2006)

I definitely keep my eyes open for lost balls when I play. Why not? great way to save money


----------



## Warbird (Jul 17, 2006)

I love finding balls on the side of the woods and stuff, I never use them during my round though, I just bring them home and hit into the net with them. It's just something in my head that I can only play with NXT tours and nothing else.:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My favorite playing partner LOVES to find a lost ball. I swear, he gets more of a kick out of that than from his wife's good cooking. It's just WEIRD!


----------



## kippax (Aug 13, 2006)

when i was younger me and my mates used to play golf one day go look for golf balls the next, the golf balls we'd find we would sell to the golfers playing that day, so we had money to pay to play golf the next day. we did this every school summer holiday for years so we didnt have to nag the folks for money to play golf.


----------

